# Who let all these Texans in here??



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello all,
Long time lurker, first time poster. I grew up in Port Arthur, Texas fishing Sabine Lake and the surrounding marsh. I moved to Austin, Texas for school in 1989, and have been living in Central Texas ever since. I developed a love for fly fishing about 15 years ago, and have been running around all over the Texas coast, the past 13 from my 1999 Hells Bay Whipray. I mostly fish the Seadrift/POC area now with my 9 year old twin side-kicks, so most of my fishing time is spent poling the boat, unhooking fish, and answering a million questions. Looking forward to contributing to the discussions here in the future.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

What part of central Texas? I'm in San Marcos. 

Welcome!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks!

I'm kind of at the southern edge of Georgetown. Just South of 2243 and just East of Ronald Regan.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

I grew up in Georgetown out by Berry Creek. My family is still there. Small world!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Galveston area here. Welcome.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Beaumont here. welcome.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

League City. Welcome Whipray.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm in Deer Park!
Welcome!


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard, think I saw y'all at Charle's a couple weeks ago. Nice clean skiff, if that was you


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

TGlidden said:


> Welcome aboard, think I saw y'all at Charle's a couple weeks ago. Nice clean skiff, if that was you


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Welcome from Tiki Island...doh


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey there, Buddy! There's some great info available on this board...welcome. I'm from Houston and fish out of Surfside.
I'm raising twin fishing machines myself (he and she). They are 1.5 yrs, but they should be able to climb to the top of the platform and push me around pretty soon. 
There is some phenomenal freshwater fly territory around your parts, but I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome from Big Money Texas


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

TGlidden said:


> Welcome aboard, think I saw y'all at Charle's a couple weeks ago. Nice clean skiff, if that was you


Mine is dark green with a cream deck. Was that you and your dad in the Waterman I talked to at the ramp? If so, I like your skiff, too.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, that was me. I really like the darker hulls.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Greetings. I grew up in Beaumont and now live in God's Country....Corpus Christi. Sabine lake is nice but I like the lack of mud down here. I fly fish almost exclusively, unless I'm poling my kids around. Welcome!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome from Katy .... Seeing you soon at Charles I hope!


----------



## CHET (May 26, 2017)

*Hey,
This is Chet with The Boat Yard in Kemah, TX. We are Proud Piranha / Freedom / Stumpnocker Boat Dealers covering southeast gulf area between Texas / Louisiana (west). Check out our 2017 and 2018 Skiffs (www.eaglesboatyard.com). Perfect skiff for shallow water with only 4" draft (less once its on plain) and under $10k. Let me know what do you think..

Piranha fishing Boats:*

*2018 – P140T RASO Skiff (discounted pricing):*

*Base hull (Kingston Grey color) with 15hp Merc + Jack plate + Aluminum Grab bar + Trailer @ $9,999 + TT&L.*
*Base hull (Teal Color) + Jack plate + Aluminum Grab bar + Trailer @ $6,999 + TT&L.*
*Base hull (White Color) + Jack plate + Aluminum Grab bar + Trailer @ $6,999 + TT&L.*
*
2018 – F1400 Skiff (discounted pricing):

Base hull (Sky blue color) with 40hp Merc + Jack plate + Aluminum Grab bar + Trailer @ $19,995 +TT&L.

2017 – F1700 Skiffs:
*
*Base hull (Black color) with 60hp Merc + Jack plate + Poling platform + Windshield / Grab rail / Back rest + Trailer @ $31,995 +TT&L (MSRP $36,995).*
*Base hull (Lime Green) with 75hp Tohatsu + Jack plate + Poling platform + windshield / Grab rail / Back rest + Trailer @ $33,445 + TT&L (MSRP $38,445).*
*Base hull (White color) with 90hp Tohatsu + Jack plate + Poling platform + Windshield / Grab rail / Back rest + Trailer @ $34,995 +TT&L (MSRP $39,995).*
*
Stumpnockers Bay Boats:
*

*2017 – 184 Coastal CC:*

*Base Hull (Aqua Blue color) with 90hp Tohatsu + Windshield / Grab rail + trailer @ $27,495 +TT&L (MSRP $31,495).*
*

2017 – 174 Skiff CC:

Base Hull (Teal color) with 50hp Tohatsu + Windshield / Grab rail + trailer @ $22,995 +TT&L (MSRP $25,995).

Freedom Boats:

2017 – 14’ Chiquita:

Base Hull (Dark Marine blue) with 50hp Tohatsu + EXL Package @ $26,995 + TT&L (MSRP $31,995).
*
*
2017 – 18’ Patriot:

Base Hull (White color) with 115hp Tohatsu + EXL Package @ $34,995 + TT&L (MSRP $46,995).
*
*Let us know if you all interested and we will schedule a sea trial.*

*We do inhouse financing and extended warranty on the boat / motor / trailer / electronics.*



*Chet.*
*The Boat Yard.*
*[email protected]*
*281-334-3300*


----------

